# What are the good and the not so good points on a jet drive



## stlbob (Feb 13, 2014)

I understand the power drop.But is a shallow draft the only advantage..?

I have a pair of tin boats that by just chance are both jet driven..One has a 35hp and the other a 90hp..boat are flat bottom Jon boats one is 1648 and the other is 1442 ( i think on the 14' )

I will have the chance to get into some skinny water i will fish a lot on various rivers for smallies,crappie and anything else that swims...

Trying to get feedback from those that have been there done that.OH its my first boat as well.I am a very handy kinda guy..i did automotive for almost 30 yrs.Was a master tech and a district supervisor so i have worn a lot of hats..repairs i thinkg i could do,everything has a learning curve.

Thanks much
RDM


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Feb 13, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341746#p341746 said:


> stlbob » Today, 16:12[/url]"]I understand the power drop.But is a shallow draft the only advantage..?
> 
> I have a pair of tin boats that by just chance are both jet driven..One has a 35hp and the other a 90hp..boat are flat bottom Jon boats one is 1648 and the other is 1442 ( i think on the 14' )
> 
> ...



Very poor reverse.

Not the best fuel mileage.

With the lack of a lower unit the wind can drive you nuts trying to maintain a straight line with a trolling motor.

Any trash in the water can be picked up by the intake and completely lose power. A rock or stick the half the size of a golf ball will have to be removed.

Low speed steering takes a while to learn.

There's probably many more disadvantages that just aren't coming to me right now, but as far as the advantages, in 5' fow and less, open it up and let it eat. Most fun you'll ever have. When the water gets less than 12 " deep just hold on to the wheel a little tighter.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 13, 2014)

Great question - I picked up a jet boat last fall and have not run it - I have lots of the same questions and concerns.


Of course, the idea of running the rivers without worry about my lower unit and prop is very very nice

I just read another thread about replacing the impeller with a stainless steel for some increased performance - anyone do this and how difficult - where do I get the parts 

I have a 40/25 Yama


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Feb 13, 2014)

I like stainless impellers my self, I normally see gains of 1mph or so and they hook up a little better. If nothing else they're a whole lot tougher. You can get one from jetdoctor.net or hit up rockdamage on here. You should need a 6 1/8 for your motor Ahab.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 14, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=341786#p341786 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » Thu Feb 13, 2014 9:25 pm[/url]"]I like stainless impellers my self, I normally see gains of 1mph or so and they hook up a little better. If nothing else they're a whole lot tougher. You can get one from jetdoctor.net or hit up rockdamage on here. You should need a 6 1/8 for your motor Ahab.





Thank you so much!


----------



## bingo7731 (Feb 14, 2014)

can get some help with my post jet boat help.


----------



## Brian J (Feb 14, 2014)

As rude said, the stainless impellers are definitely worth the money. Though I noticed very little difference in speed, the hole shot was significant and the durability compared to aluminum impellers is not even comparable. We've ran a stainless impeller in our 90/65 Yamaha since 2000 and it has only had to be shimmed a couple of times. 

As Whiskey mentioned, their are some disadvantages. But IMO they can all be overcome with time on the water in your boat, and the advantages of having an OB jet far outweigh the disadvantages. Assuming you live around St. Louis, you are closer to several rivers with excellent fishing opportunities than you are any of Missouri's major lakes. 

As far as operating a jet boat, there is no substitute for time on the water. They handle differently at low speeds than prop boats and will slide when on plane; something that takes some getting used to. When I was learning to operate ours, I would always run up river as the water is easier to read running upstream.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Feb 14, 2014)

Shallow draft is the only real advantage and that advantage nullifies all the negatives on shallow rivers. You don't have to go fast in a jet to enjoy it's abilities.


----------

